# Sicura Yacht Master Chronograph



## UKNORTHLANDER (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi and thanks for reading....

Having posted some of this story in a different thread on this forum, I thought I'd give a fuller picture as to why I'm happy with my latest edition.

After a very very long time of pretty active searching on the web, I have finally found the watch I was after, totally by chance.

Okay, so I'm about 9 years old and my Father has this huge divers style watch. One of the pushers is missing and one of the pins is missing. If I wanted to start/stop the stopwatch I would push the end of a paperclip in the hole, due to the fact the stop/start pusher was missing. Loved watching the stopwatch hand doing its fly back 'reset' thing, very cool. Due to the fact one of the pins was missing I would trim a paperclip down to about the correct size and use that. The paperclip would of course come loose, leaving the watch flapping about on my wrist. Anyway, not sure what happened to the watch, I most likely lost the thing.

I had this image in my head as to what the watch looked like. I knew it had a sub dial at the six o'clock position, with colors on that dial. Knew about the stopwatch, I knew it had an inner bezel with a crown at the 10 o'clock position, I knew it has a tach' reading on the outer bezel. The important piece of info I could not remember was the make, neither could my Father. So I have been, for many years, searching sites for this watch, as I knew if I see it I'd remember it.

"Vintage divers watch" "Vintage Multi Dial watch" "Vintage Chronograph watch"....... I got results from these searches but not the watch I was looking for.

I had even checked out just about all the photo gallery at this forum. Kinda hard to find a watch when you don't know the make, difficult to narrow things down.

The other day I just happened on an eBay auction and as per normal I clicked to see what other items the seller had to offer and there it was.... FOUND IT!!

A Sicura Yacht Master Chronograph (from my research I believe this is what it is)

The styling is everything I would look for in a watch, everyone has different preferences but this style is my favorite, although I do have other watches totally different in style to this and really enjoy those too. The main reason for wanting to get this gorgeous timepiece is mainly sentimental.

My search is finally over. Now I just have to wait for the watch to make its trip across the pond, avoiding the plume of volcanic ash. I've waiting years to find it, so a couple more weeks ain't gonna matter. The seller is happy the watch will be appreciated and was even good enough to upgrade me to a faster shipping method for free.

Just thought I would share my story and happiness with the rest of you. Hope you enjoy the picture of the watch. This is the sellers snapshot.

Seller states it will need a clean, as it stops 'n' starts. There was another which went for a lot more than the this one, stated as working but it looked a bit tired and beat up and had an incorrectly replaced crown, a very small crown. So I am happy with this one and can have a local'ish repair shop take a look.

Best regards,

UK North


----------

